# My ‘51 resto mod



## Mark Johnston

I bought this ‘51 Packard badged D-12 that someone painted blue very poorly at some point & decided to give it a new life. I already had the locking springer set aside for a project like this.
This was a lot of fun!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

I like it!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

looking good! that seat is all wrong for that bike. please ship it to me so I can put it on my 1960 _"Racer". _


----------



## Mark Johnston

49autocycledeluxe said:


> looking good! that seat is all wrong for that bike. please ship it to me so I can put it on my 1960 _"Racer". _




That seat is perfect for that bike, damn the purists!


----------



## bikecrazy

Bike looks Great! I’m glad that we still have builders producing quality work.


----------



## REC

Classicool! Black and white is hard to beat!

REC


----------



## RatRodJames

looks great! love it!!


----------



## Mark Johnston

I’m collecting parts to build a blue version for my son out of another crusty ‘51 I have. I think I can bore out a skiptooth cog to fit the Bendix kickback hub.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Mark Johnston said:


> I’m collecting parts to build a blue version for my son out of another crusty ‘51 I have. I think I can bore out a skiptooth cog to fit the Bendix kickback hub.
> 
> View attachment 934941
> 
> View attachment 934942
> 
> View attachment 934943




Before you bore , check the count on that cog , you might be able too simply cut off every other tooth ?


----------



## Mark Johnston

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Before you bore , check the count on that cog , you might be able too simply cut off every other tooth ?



It’d be easier to bore the cog.


----------



## OZ1972

Awesome bike great work !!!!!


----------



## Mark Johnston

I repainted the fork legs for my sons build, most of the parts are ordered, and the hoops are out for powder coat.


----------



## spoker

bike came out very nice,what tires did u use?


----------



## Mark Johnston

spoker said:


> bike came out very nice,what tires did u use?



Duro brick pattern. The blacked out S-2s make them look fatter than usual.


----------



## spoker

ok thanks


----------



## Mark Johnston

Forks are coming along nicely, gotta find some better AS bolts for the spring yolk though.


----------



## Mark Johnston

The bolts cleaned up better than I thought they would. Still have to get a chrome pivot nut though.


----------



## Mark Johnston

One more application of paint stripper & the frame should be ready for primer, wet sanding, etc.


----------



## Mark Johnston

First coat of primer & I see some blemishes I’ll need to fix.


----------



## Sven

Great looking bikes. I really like the way you mounted the black bikes frame  for paint.  Thats a great idea.
 Keep us posted on the blue 51.


----------



## Mark Johnston

I put it on that rig this morning for wet sanding. I was going to paint the front portion white today, but my can of white lacquer lost its charge so it’ll have to wait.


----------



## Mark Johnston

I decided to go with one of these modern sweetheart sprockets to drive the kickback hub rather than modifying the hub itself for a skip tooth chain. Going with a 1” longer stroke crank also.


----------



## Schwinn lover

Love them Schwinn straightbar panthers & Hornets!
I have a small fleet of them!


----------



## Mark Johnston

I had to run some errands so I picked up a can of white lacquer & got the front portion painted today.
I’ll let it dry until next weekend, and then apply the stencils and Spitfire Blue paint.


----------



## Mark Johnston

It’s been raining and cold in Phoenix for a few days, but I made a little progress this morning.


----------



## Mark Johnston

I had a setback on the wheels, the powder coat bubbled up in a few spots on the rims due to the old chrome.  There was no charge, and they aren’t too bad so I’ll use them on a klunker build, but I have a set of painted hoops inbound for this one.


----------



## GTs58

I wonder why the powder coat outfit didn't say or know that there might be an issue going over old chrome. The finish looks really good other than the blisters.


----------



## Mark Johnston

GTs58 said:


> I wonder why the powder coat outfit didn't say or know that there might be an issue going over old chrome. The finish looks really good other than the blisters.



We both knew it was a possibility, that’s why he didn’t charge me.
I’ve had him do several projects for me over the years.


----------



## Mark Johnston

It warmed up today.


----------



## Mark Johnston

Better pic


----------



## GTs58

Sharp! Looks like Grabber Blue on my old neighbors 70 Boss 429.


----------



## Schwinn lover

Beautiful Blue color!  Where you get the nice brass screws on the headbadge?  I need to get some.  What color Blue is that called? 
 Looking good can't wait to see it finished. Roger


----------



## Mark Johnston

Schwinn lover said:


> Beautiful Blue color!  Where you get the nice brass screws on the headbadge?  I need to get some.  What color Blue is that called?
> Looking good can't wait to see it finished. Roger



The headbadge screws were broken off in the frame so I drilled them out & tapped them for #4-40 screws. Brass screws were ordered online.
The paint is Spitfire Blue from https://vintageschwinn.com/paint/


----------



## Mark Johnston

I had a few spare minutes after work tonight.


----------



## Mark Johnston




----------



## Mark Johnston




----------



## Mark Johnston

This is about as far as I can go until the rims are back from powder coating & I find the right hardware for the top of the fork tube.


----------



## Mark Johnston

My solution to avoid paint damage. Clear adhesive backed rubber hemispheres.  It isn’t elegant, but it works.


----------



## Mark Johnston

Almost done.


----------



## Mark Johnston

Done. Father & son ‘51s.


----------



## Mark Johnston

I did a little upgrade on my black one also.


----------



## Mark Johnston

BTW, I bought too much Spitfire Blue from vintageschwinn.com if anyone in the Phoenix area can use it. I have red oxide primer from them also.


----------



## Ed Minas

Nice work


----------



## Brutuskend

Nice looking bikes.
And great work!

BTW I'm looking for a friend I was in the Corps with that lives (lived?) in your area. Named Duane Koch. Know him? Or is he in the book?
He was a good buddy back in the middle 70's.


----------



## Mark Johnston

Brutuskend said:


> Nice looking bikes.
> And great work!
> 
> BTW I'm looking for a friend I was in the Corps with that lives (lived?) in your area. Named Duane Koch. Know him? Or is he in the book?
> He was a good buddy back in the middle 70's.




Don’t recognize the name. I live a half mile south of the house I grew up in. I’m 1965 vintage.


----------



## John G04

Turned out great! Both are super clean


----------



## Mark Johnston

I’ve decided to add tank panels to both of them. Started stripping the green from this set for my black one.
Im going to add a little extra security inside of them also.
https://www.amazon.com/Mengshen-Wir...ocphy=9029977&hvtargid=pla-462283768077&psc=1


----------



## Mark Johnston

Got ‘em stripped & primed. I see a few areas that will need attention, but overall they’re pretty straight.


----------



## spoker

like what you will but hot rodded bikes that come out kooler,when there redone just ROCK!!!


----------



## Mark Johnston

Got the white base done this morning, I’ll wait until next weekend to mask & paint the black portion.


----------



## Mark Johnston




----------



## Mark Johnston

The alarm system works great!


----------



## Hammerhead

Awesome! Both bikes came out beautiful. Great craftsmanship.
Hammerhead


----------



## Mark Johnston

I got the tank panels for my sons blue one stripped this morning. Gotta fill a few dings later today and then primer.


----------



## Mark Johnston

Getting there.


----------



## Mark Johnston

This enamel takes forever to dry! Makes for slow progress, but I got the pinstripes done.


----------



## Mark Johnston

Pretty much done, other than using some micro-sol to melt the decal down nice & flat.


----------



## bikecrazy

Super cool! Love straight bars!


----------



## Mark Johnston

bikecrazy said:


> Super cool! Love straight bars!



Me too! DXs are cool and all, but straight bars are more appealing to me.


----------



## REC

Nice work all the way around! I'd be grinning pretty big ridin' around on either of those.
REC


----------



## Mark Johnston

My son decided he liked black better, and requested red tires & grips. I’m working on a prewar girls Schwinn painted to match for his girlfriend. 
I’m riding the blue one with the Bendix kickback and forebrake. I’m in the process of turning the tooling to press the cog off of another kickback drive so I can press on a modified skiptooth cog & braze it to the drive gear.


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Nice work!!  You have a good eye. Got more updates??


----------



## Mark Johnston

37ccmflyte said:


> Nice work!!  You have a good eye. Got more updates??




Well, the black one is still like in the photo above, the blue one has replaced the 1950 frame I began this thread with.









						1950 Straightbar build. | Project Rides
					

I thought I’d post my progress as this build comes together. I’ve collected most of the parts & will post pics as I go.  1950 frame.   Forks.   NOS S-2 wheelset. ND rear, porkchop drum front.   Seat.  Bare metal fender set from bicyclebones.




					thecabe.com


----------



## eeapo

Nice, you did a great job on that bike.


----------



## John G04

Love the black with the red tires really pops. Just curious where’d you get those stems? I think they’d look good on a klunker build


----------



## Mark Johnston

John G04 said:


> Love the black with the red tires really pops. Just curious where’d you get those stems? I think they’d look good on a klunker build



They’re Schwinn Varsity stems, both are no longer being used. Shoot me a PM if you need one.


----------



## John G04

Mark Johnston said:


> They’re Schwinn Varsity stems, both are no longer being used. Shoot me a PM if you need one.




Cool thanks, I have way too many varsitys trash finds with stems but never noticed how long they were. Thanks!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

I love them both, but that black one is incredibly awesome.


----------



## Mark Johnston

Just finished the paint on this repro guard from Bicyclebones to put on it.


----------



## Mark Johnston

I guess the deluxe guards have grown on me I think fenders, a headlight, and rack are in order now.
I have 5 feather style guards in various conditions if anyone needs one.


----------

